# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Memory aimbot free release?

## biometrico

i found new post on hackers-aimbot.
Writed "Start from 00:00 2016-09-12". is possible he release this for free?
Free Overwatch source code-Overwatch aimbot，Overwatch hackers,aimbot,Asswatch ,ESP,守望先锋辅助，外挂，自瞄，透视，脚本

----------


## junjun776

i wonder too

click....

why not free?

----------

